# San Francisco Systema Seminar



## DHohl (Feb 18, 2004)

Dear Friend,

Golden Gate Systema is hosting a Systema seminar on
Saturday May 8th, 2004 by certified instructor Kwan
Lee, personal student of Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail
Ryabko.

Vladimir highly recommends Kwan as an outstanding
Systema instructor!

The seminar will cover the basics of Systema, the four
cornerstones of the system, and defense against
knife and multiple attackers!

Seminar will take place in the city of San
Francisco. No previous experience is needed to attend.

Time: 10am - 3pm
San Francisco

Discount price if registered before April 15th!

to Register for the Seminar visit:
http://www.hotscripts.biz/Systema.html
and click BAY AREA SEMINAR INFO

Number of students is Limited - Register now to
secure your place at this great training opportunity!

Hope to see you there! And please forward this to
friends who may find it of interest!

David


----------



## arnisador (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be in SF next week--too soon!


----------



## DHohl (Feb 23, 2004)

Too bad, maybe something will bring you out again in May!  Kwan is a great instructor!


----------

